# Assistants



## LRMakeup (Jan 23, 2010)

I have been working on a bunch of shoots lately where I need an assistant but I'm afraid to bring just anyone on set with me. I don't know many other makeup artists and the ones I do know are usually booked when I need them. I don't want to post a craigslist ad because I don't really trust people I don't know around a large client to do the job right while have proper assisting etiquette. Maybe I'm just super picky.

Where do you guys find assistants? 
What are some qualities you look for in assistants? 


TIA


----------



## laceface (Jan 24, 2010)

It's good to be super picky!! Assistants are a direct reflection of you. If I were you, I'd do a casting call on Model Mayhem in your area. Look for someone with experience and has good grammar. You can tell a lot about a person if they speak with good grammar.


----------

